# Keely's new kids!



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

This afternoon, my Alpine Keely kidded buck/doe twins! Here's some pictures! Oh, their sire is a Nubian. 























Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What cutie pies! Congrats


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks! Still trying to think of a name for the girl. It has to start with a K.  Any suggestions?

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Kayla Kangaroo


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Katrina, Katara, Katniss, Kapow, Kazoo?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, Kayla Kangaroo :lol:


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Kandy, Karma, Kasi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: love that Jill!

Congrats! What cuties!!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats, so cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I. Am. In. LOVE! SO adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

holy smokes those kids are cute! Love those ears. Can't wait to see what name you pick!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Love the names! Thanks! Kayla Kangaroo is SO CUTE! Now her ears have almost completely flopped down! Her and her brother look more like daddy then mom.  Which is good, because I'll be keeping her and will eventually breed up to American Nubian. 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OOooooh! So cute!!!!!
A name... Hmmm...
Koza or Kuzka (pronounced Koozka) (Koza means "Goat" in Polish, Kuzka means "Little Goat")
Katina
Katie
Katana
Katora
Karena
Karamel
Kloee
Kleopatra
Kabeena
Krypta
Krista
Kona
Kava
Karousel
I also really like Katara, as someone mentioned....


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, I finally thought of a name! Kotton Kandy! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------

